# Hola buenos Dias from Southern Spain



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2015)

Hola Amigas/amigos...

Just quickly popping in to make sure you're all still here  I've got my laptop with me but there's no internet here so I'm having to use hubs iphone as a personal hotspot over 4G to access the internet so I can't use it for long. I have loads of photos to show you but to upload them to the forum would use up all our Data so I'll have to wait until I get back home on Monday 

We've been lots of places, yesterday we visited Mijas Village a typical tiny Spanish white Village way up in the mountains where the roads are so steep they use Donkeys as taxis, as well as just to take tourists around to sightsee..they do get full size tourist coaches up there  goodness knows how they manage to drive up those narrow steep mountain Village roads  but they do  and it's very scary to watch them come so close to wiping out every other vehicle on the road layful:   We took a trip on a Tuk Tuk around the village and that was fun , the Senorita who drove us was very informative about the village as she'd lived there all her life.  As we drove around we saw the thick smoke of a fire started half way down the mountain near hotel and apartments of the nearest coastal town Feungirola  and within minutes in the Hot arid dry conditions and with a sharp Breeze it had spread a long way and helicopters were on the scene within 15 minutes to dump water on the fires. Our tour guide told us this happens at least a couple of times a year where it's usually down to the antics of pyromaniacs ..

In a moment I'm going to the market , then Daughter and s-i-l will be coming to pick us up at lunchtime and we're going off to a Town called San pedro which is not far from Marbella 

This weekend we're going to the coastal town of Nerja  to visit the famous  Caves again, we were last there about 3 years ago and it's a nice trip for a day.

I have loads to tell you all, but hubs want to use the Internet for some business stuff so I have to get off... see you all soon...

PS Applecruncher  I was right next to the Bullring yesterday , but in answer to your question no,  I would never go and see a Bullfight tho'.. such a cruel sport.

Hope everyone is well, sadly I don't have time to look at any more threads or answer PM's I'll try again over the weekend... :love_heart:

Hasta luego amigos...:wave::wave:


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 12, 2015)

Sounds wonderful Holly!


----------



## Kadee (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi Holly Sounds like you a really enjoying yourself , keep it up......you can rest when you get home :wave:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2015)

Hola, muchacha! Holly, sounds like this holiday is just what you needed. Indulge yourself, you deserve it. Hugs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi Holly, didn't know you were in Spain, glad you're enjoying it there!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 12, 2015)

We miss you Holly.  I am very envious as well.  Have a wonderful time.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 12, 2015)

I agree that bull fighting is a cruel sport; it’s kind of been romanticized in movies, etc.. But the “sport” that baffles me is the “Running of the Bulls” in Pamplona.  :wtf: There have been many serious injuries and even some fatalities. Those people are NUTS.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi Holly, nice to hear from you and glad your enjoying and relaxing. We all miss you.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 12, 2015)

Holly!!!! Nice to hear from you!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for the update HD. I can hear the castanets from here.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 12, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Thanks for the update HD. I can hear the castanets from here.




heh....wonder if Holly is wearing a tiara and masking her face with a lacy fan.....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2015)

LOL AC of course I'm wearing a Tiara what gorgeous senora wouldn't...ermm well perhaps I'm not  Yep we're having a great time, it's not too hot here yet being only june so temps have been around 28 degrees most days ( about mid 80's) so it's been comfortable. I've been swimming in the pool every day which has done great things for my back after we've spnet a lot of time walking around. We've walked almost 50km's this trip so far, used the car only twice, to visit daughter in her mountain home north of Malaga about 50km's away  and to visit Mijas village waaaay up high in the mountains about 15  km's from here , otherwise we've used Shanks' Pony most of the time.

Yesterday we had a lovely day with daughter and s-i-l visiting San Pedro which has grown from a village which had been pretty much a builders yard for the last few years waiting for major improvements but this year has had a big central boulevard built with restaurants, bars,, parks childrens' playgrounds and just a 10 minute walk from a beautiful quiet Mediterranean beach pretty muchg untouched by the tourists even though it's so close to Marbella and Puerto Banus the playground of the rich and famous. 

I've got lots of photos but I'll have to wait until I get home to show you them...I miss you all,,...and I'll be back soon...I do hope you're all behaving..LOL..

Off to the coastal resort of  Nerja  later about an hour and a half away...and to visit the famous caves...

SB...hope you had a lovely holiday too 


Have a great day everyone.. :love_heart:


----------

